# Is it too early for this kind of grub damage?



## NCLawnLady (Jul 2, 2020)

Yesterday when I mowed my lawn, which had grown 3" in just 3 days from my watering and fertilizer applications, I came across a familiar dead spot in the back of my lawn by my kids swing set. This is the area that always caused us problems and had massive mole activity. The ground around this area is very soft, I'm always sinking down in random spots because of a mole tunnel but the entire area is very soft.

Now my brand new lawn is dying, despite watering and fertilizer. I put down bio advanced insect killer just 2 weeks ago and (obviously not enough) grub ex in April.

There is still mole activity (they dig around my scissor traps, little buggers!) and I'm frustrated!

GIven that information - is it too early to see this kind of lawn damage? This lawn was put down from seed the first week in June, so its new and there is no thatch layer. We core aerated and dethatched fully before putting down the seed.

What can I do to stop the damage (if it is grubs) and repair the lawn? I'm very anxious to fix it - I've worked so hard this year on it.


----------



## NCLawnLady (Jul 2, 2020)

The trampoline has never been over this area


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It needs water in there. Maybe some nitrogen too.


----------



## NCLawnLady (Jul 2, 2020)

ya, I put down milo just 2 weeks ago and have been watering it - not sure what else to do


----------

